# Sage wood in an aquarium



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Does anyone know if sage wood is aquarium safe?

I was told these items were _Artemisia tridentata_.

http://www.save-on-crafts.com/sculpturetree.html

http://www.save-on-crafts.com/bonsaiwood.html


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Rots very quick.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I haven't tried it in an aquarium, but I've done some camping/backpacking in sagebrush country a few times.

From what I saw, it seems fairly fragile and weak. It breaks up fairly easily, and burns pretty quickly, not leaving any real embers/coals. I also didn't really see any of it lying around, unless it was attached to a still living plant.

I don't think it's actually a true 'wood', in the sense that tree stems are wood, just a slightly 'woody' herb stem.


----------

